# Thinning varnish



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Most of the newer finishing products including all the different varnishes I've seen say DO NO THIN. This is an EPA regulation and it is designed to lower the volatile distilates. This applies to the manufacture not the end user. When I use varnish I generally thin the first coat by mixing about an equal amount of solvent,(50-50 mix) and thin each later coat about 10-25%,the percentages are not critical. This way it covers better and is much easier to apply.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Sounds good Jerry would make a can of varnish last longer and would help get into the grain of the wood a whole lot easier because of the thinning. I'll have to try this. Always looking for new and better ways of finishing.


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

jerrymayfield said:


> Most of the newer finishing products including all the different varnishes I've seen say DO NO THIN. This is an EPA regulation and it is designed to lower the volatile distilates. This applies to the manufacture not the end user. When I use varnish I generally thin the first coat by mixing about an equal amount of solvent,(50-50 mix) and thin each later coat about 10-25%,the percentages are not critical. This way it covers better and is much easier to apply.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Jerry


Thank you sir for the information.


----------

